# Pentagon Bans Rip-It Energy Drink--IKIS



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2015)

No more Rip-It?? Deployments will never be the same again.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Aug 24, 2015)

I was devastated to hear this. I can't recall how many times Rip-its have kept me going on long flights.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 24, 2015)

Blasphemy, I say!!!


----------



## JWoody (Aug 25, 2015)

I'll just go ahead and recommend everyone drinks a 8oz. Rip-it with every meal to stay well hydrated.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never drank Rip-It.

Where does it stand when compared to a drink such as Monster?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 25, 2015)

Poccington said:


> I've never drank Rip-It.
> 
> Where does it stand when compared to a drink such as Monster?



Monster = ~72mg caffeine   ripIt = 1000 mg caffeine    so a 3.2 beer to pure grain alcohol level comparison...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 25, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Monster = ~72mg caffeine   ripIt = 1000 mg caffeine    so a 3.2 beer to pure grain alcohol level comparison...



Both, caffine and ETOH, impact antidiuretic hormone. It's like a double negative that has you peeing more fluid out than your are taking in. ETOH more so, and is a factor in the hangover headache the next morning. The brain floats around in less CSF, this puts some traction on the Meninges and leaves you with one hell of a headache. It would be interesting to see if the high, and ultra high caffine drinks have a similar headache profile? Something that muddies the water here is the withdrawl headache when you stop the caffine?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 28, 2015)

This hurts my feelings, a lot.

Every single night in Iraq (the first time) the air component guys would start the AMB with a "rip it hack".

"Ready for brief in 3, 2, 1..." then every dude in the room cracked his rip it and we got down to the brief.

Sad days!


----------



## AWP (Aug 28, 2015)

Rip-its are Mountain Dew for men.


----------



## Kunoichii (Aug 29, 2015)

How will we survive now! There are months of accumulated time in which the mission was completed and can be directly attributed to this highly cough-medicine-tasting-ultra-caffeinated beverage.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 29, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> This hurts my feelings, a lot.
> 
> *Every single night* in Iraq (the first time) the air component guys would start the AMB with a "rip it hack".
> 
> ...



Way too much DADT action there, my brother..... 

was this before or after you got your orange manicures?:wall::wall::wall:

(I'm never getting offered pistachio ice cream again, ever, am I?)

You made that way too easy by the way....  you know that, don't you...   I'll make sure to always have a Moose Drool in the fridge for you, in case you decide to drop by and kill me.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 29, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Way too much DADT action there, my brother.....
> 
> was this before or after you got your orange manicures?:wall::wall::wall:
> 
> ...


Why does it always go homosexual with you?

The lady doth protest too much, methinks.

You are ALWAYS gonna be welcome for ice cream and meat candy at my house, you know that!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 29, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Why does it always go homosexual with you?
> 
> The lady doth protest too much, methinks.
> 
> You are ALWAYS gonna be welcome for ice cream and meat candy at my house, you know that!



You are welcome to drop by any time...  a nice 600m range nearly within walking distance, a brewery within walking distance and a few good restaurants....

I'll even make sure the cooler is stocked with beer and ice since you'll be on vacation...  maybe a wee dram of Scotch or Irish or Bourbon...  and the Weber is always ready to be fired up for seared animal flesh.  Yellowstone is only 2 hrs away at the moment...


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 29, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Why does it always go homosexual with you?
> 
> The lady doth protest too much, methinks.
> 
> You are ALWAYS gonna be welcome for ice cream and meat candy at my house, you know that!



It's soooo hot when you quote Shakespeare.

Wait, what?


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> It's soooo hot when you quote Shakespeare.
> 
> Wait, what?









Your move, PJ...


----------



## Brill (Aug 29, 2015)

Those 80z cans are for pussies.






Oh, nope.  Looks like it's the 16oz.  Who knew #sizematters


----------



## Etype (Aug 29, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> No more Rip-It...


Fuck this, I quit.


----------



## CDG (Aug 29, 2015)

We have, correction, had, a 16oz. Rip-It vending machine at the shop.  The Group Commander ordered us to empty it out and get rid of it.  It's sitting, unplugged, waiting for the company to come pick it up.


----------



## Etype (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't really enjoy Rip-Its, but come on guys. First Surge and Jolt came off the shelves, then they limited the amount of alcohol in Four Loko, and now this???

Modern day prohibition, I won't stand for it. We need to reach out to the presidential candidates and see where they all stand on the matter.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 29, 2015)

^^^ Here, here!!!


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm writing my Congressman on this one!


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 30, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I'm writing my Congressman on this one!



Be careful when you do, crayon doesn't erase too well.  :-":wall:


----------



## x SF med (Aug 30, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I'm writing my Congressman on this one!



You can write?  Damn.


----------



## Etype (Aug 30, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I'm writing my Congressman on this one!





racing_kitty said:


> Be careful when you do, crayon doesn't erase too well.  :-":wall:





x SF med said:


> You can write?  Damn.


There are two of us who are on the right track, and all you clowns want to do is joke about it.

This shit is serious- if we don't get it right this election cycle, the country is screwed.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 30, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> It's soooo hot when you quote Shakespeare.
> 
> Wait, what?


Well, yes, cause you were alive when Shakespeare was. I can't help that quoting him reminds you of your youth. 

No judgements!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 31, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Well, yes, cause you were alive when Shakespeare was. I can't help that quoting him reminds you of your youth.
> 
> No judgements!




Well, at least you didn't quote Chaucer... or Beowulf... or the Mabinogian ... or the Book of Odin.


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2015)

Once again, the namby-pamby, donkey-choking bedwetters in charge have saved us from ourselves. With the war drawing down who needs Rip-Its? Apparently caffeine and anger have no place in today's military....and that makes me angry. How many are alive today because of the concentration and energy stored in those cans?

This was probably some 1st Cav bullshit that bukkaked all over the rest of the Army. I'm glad I no longer wear a uniform.


----------



## RetPara (Aug 31, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> Well, yes, cause you were alive when Shakespeare was. I can't help that quoting him reminds you of your youth.
> No judgements!


     Bullshit; the kid is a lot younger than that.  I served with his Father when he was a junior Field Grade officer.   Hell when Chris Raines first PM'd me he asked if I remember taking regular hunks out his ass when he was smart ass Spc4....   Keep this shit up and you'll have to listen to me go long form on how the Army started going to hell when we had to turn in our trapdoor Springfields.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 31, 2015)

RetPara said:


> Bullshit; the kid is a lot younger than that.  I served with his Father when he was a junior Field Grade officer.   Hell when Chris Raines first PM'd me he asked if I remember taking regular hunks out his ass when he was smart ass Spc4....   Keep this shit up and you'll have to listen to me go long form on how the Army started going to hell when we had to turn in our trapdoor Springfields.



I bet you still have the loincloth they first issued you for the Battle of Masada ....  were you with the Romans or the Israelites?:-"


----------



## CDG (Aug 31, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Once again, the namby-pamby, donkey-choking bedwetters in charge have saved us from ourselves. With the war drawing down who needs Rip-Its?



With the war drawing down, people need something to focus on.  This probably all started at the behest of some field grade's Phoenix University-nutrition degree holding hippy wife who decided it was her place to "make a change".  So she gets in hubby's ear about how harmful energy drinks are and Rip-It became a convenient target.  Next thing ya know, he's briefing it to some general who gets a hard on for it because it's a bullet point for trying to get an extra star down the road, and now here we are.  We seriously need some war to flare up again.


----------



## Etype (Aug 31, 2015)

I heard they may even try to ban proven and safe supplements like creatine...

God help Otis Spunkmeyer if a dead soldier is ever found with a muffin in his pocket. Those things will come off the shelf faster than fireworks at South of the Border.


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2015)

Etype said:


> God help Otis Spunkmeyer if a dead soldier is ever found with a muffin in his pocket. Those things will come off the shelf faster than fireworks at South of the Border.



Another case of blueberry muffins and the GWOT would be the GWhat. We were THAT close to peace.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 31, 2015)

This is serious shit ladies and gents. If this kind of fuckary continues the next thing they ban may be beer, hard liquor and not allow loose women in the barracks.

Then you'll have anarchy on your hands.


----------



## RetPara (Aug 31, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I bet you still have the loincloth they first issued you for the Battle of Masada ....  were you with the Romans or the Israelites?:-"



We had armor and carried no more than 35lbs.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 31, 2015)

RetPara said:


> We had armor and carried no more than 35lbs.



What did Roman safety belts look like?  Is it true that the chariots could not go faster than 1 league an hour behind the siege lines?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 31, 2015)

x SF med said:


> What did Roman safety belts look like?  Is it true that the chariots could not go faster than 1 league an hour behind the siege lines?



Inlayed reflective abalone, belts. For their combat sandals, they used reflective pearls .


----------



## RetPara (Sep 1, 2015)

We seldom used chariots.  The cavalry keep their horses on the picket line and the draft animals were penned up separately.  If a Tribune wanted his horse, his orderly walked it to his tent, or had it ready for him at the gate.


----------

